# PTE A - Edwise or Pearson Centre, Chennai is best??



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

All,

Shall anyone suggest which test centre is best in terms of quality to take PTE Academic in Chennai 

Edwise or Pearson centre??

Looking forward reply

Thanks


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Arumugamg said:


> All,
> 
> Shall anyone suggest which test centre is best in terms of quality to take PTE Academic in Chennai
> 
> ...


I took the exam at Edwise Nungambakkam and while it was overall good, it is just next to the Nungambakkam high road, so there was some noise from the traffic nearby.


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> I took the exam at Edwise Nungambakkam and while it was overall good, it is just next to the Nungambakkam high road, so there was some noise from the traffic nearby.


Shall u please send me your mobile number to [email protected]?


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Arumugamg said:


> Shall u please send me your mobile number to [email protected]?


Sent you a DM. Please check.


----------



## Nandhini2016 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Is Edwise centre is noisy? compared to pearson professional, which one is good?


----------



## Nandhini2016 (Apr 22, 2016)

Is the Edwise centre noisy and crowded? Is it better compared to Pearson proffesional?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi guys, which centre is good any conclusion??


----------



## aishuin2002 (Aug 9, 2016)

I gave my PTE academic twice in pearson site and got a lower score in speaking section . The first time i wrote ,i got 52 and the second time ,i wrote ,i got 51. Which is better location to give the test ,is it edwise or Pearson?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I took in both Edwise and Pearson, both are good, but there many be some traffic near edwise center.

* Edwise holds only 5 seats.
* Pearson holds around 20 seats.

* Edwise - easy to get appointment, easy to book even by one day before.
* Pearson holds around 20 seats - some what diffcult, easily gets filed.


----------



## RadhikaSri (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,
The Edwise center is bad. I took the test on Saturday and it was so crowded. Everyone ll be speaking at the top of their voices and so my voice was hardly heard and I got low score in speaking. I ve got 85, 75,75 in W,R,L but below 55 in speaking. 

Also please let me know if we are allowed to press the next button in speaking section, say repeat sent or answer short question after we have completed the answer. I am doubtful if it did not mark my answers complete.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Of course you can move to next once you are finished


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I took my PTE at Pearson and got a overall 88.took the morning 9am slot on a Saturday so less traffic..reached easily and stress free..good luck


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

I heard Pearson center is better than edwise. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## prithvirajk89 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi. Did you take any training for PTE ?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

prithvirajk89 said:


> Hi. Did you take any training for PTE ?



PTE center is better than Edwise for speaking section.

I gave my exam in Edwise for 3 times and finally i cleared the exam from the Pearson exam Centre.

Speaking Score.

Edwise - 67 67	58	

Pearson - 76


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I know this is an old thread, but was wondering, if it would be better to choose Edwise centre?
Pearson's doesn't have any slot available for weekends for another 5 to 6 months.


----------

